# Leicester reptile meeting-11th august-boa's



## adam1969 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hiya

The next reptile meet with reptiles will be in our *Usual location*, which is the upstairs function room of The Western, 70 Western Road, Leicester, Leicestershire LE3 0GA , on *Saturday 11TH of AUGUST* starting at 7.30pm

A great chance to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. 

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for *, Boas, Colubrids and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Unfortunately, the venue does not allow mammals (except the human variety of course!)

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor or adam1969 with the details before 10AM on the Friday before the meeting so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM from April or Adam to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.







Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!! 

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*

*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*

*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*

*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*

*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*

*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 



See you there:2thumb:


----------



## adam1969 (Jul 15, 2008)

Booked in so far:

Adam1969: Amazon Tree Boa's and Russian ratsnake (Pantheera)

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam or myself asap to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

ATBs! Nice! 

Not bringing anything myself this time.


----------



## multicorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Ill bring a Linda I think! !!!!


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

Really looking forward to seeing your atb adam. We will both be there, can we book in ruby our hypo bci? 

Look forward to the meet.


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

hopefully i'll be able to come, will have to confirm nearer the time though :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure we'll be there. If anyone wants me to bring anything, I have eligibile: Lily (bci), Clive (cali king), Hagrid (beardie), Tonks (leopard gecko) & Dobby/Kreacher my two Tokays (not sure how I'd bring them, though!).


----------



## adam1969 (Jul 15, 2008)

Booked in so far:

Adam1969: Amazon Tree Boa's and Russian ratsnake (Pantheera)
Mrs multicorn: Martz
Benlambert: Hypo BCI


If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969 or April Taylor asap to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:


----------



## adam1969 (Jul 15, 2008)

benlambert said:


> Really looking forward to seeing your atb adam. We will both be there, can we book in ruby our hypo bci?
> 
> Look forward to the meet.


Not sure which one/ones were gonna bring. but I am biased and think they are a stunning species mate.: victory:


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

adam1969 said:


> Not sure which one/ones were gonna bring. but I am biased and think they are a stunning species mate.: victory:


Your not wrong they are stunning snakes. Really looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> I'm pretty sure we'll be there. If anyone wants me to bring anything, I have eligibile: Lily (bci), Clive (cali king), Hagrid (beardie), Tonks (leopard gecko) & Dobby/Kreacher my two Tokays (not sure how I'd bring them, though!).


The burm again lol. : victory:

Didn't get 2 see the cali king much last meet so I'd say cali king, boas are always nice 2 see aswell. And for size /age comparisons to mine would be intresting. 

You keeping well Jeff?


----------



## Ann W (Apr 18, 2012)

Not sure what will be happening with me and Lee.

Im childless that night, but things are a little on hold with our plans at the mo, will keep Adam updated xxx


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

indeed all being well depending on apointments ect should be there 

not sure ill bring anything though will just be nice to be out and about : victory:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Nightfirez said:


> indeed all being well depending on apointments ect should be there
> 
> not sure ill bring anything though will just be nice to be out and about : victory:


We miss you both!!!! X


----------



## adam1969 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nightfirez said:


> indeed all being well depending on apointments ect should be there
> 
> not sure ill bring anything though will just be nice to be out and about : victory:


Sure we will see you before the meeting mate, but will be good to see you there dude!: victory:


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

*Can't be there*

Gutted that we will miss this one  
We will be in the Lake District sitting in the Sauna of the holiday cottage we have rented in Ambleside probably with a large glass of wine (or two or three etc - you get the picture!)


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

I could bring some different uro's or the female water snake now i know she isnt gravid :devil: but thats if people dont mind a fiesty snake and every one can see the size difference between her and the male?


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Shame - I can't make it. Typical. I would like to submit my vote by proxy for Pantheera as "best in show". Not biased at all.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

benlambert said:


> The burm again lol. : victory:
> 
> Didn't get 2 see the cali king much last meet so I'd say cali king, boas are always nice 2 see aswell. And for size /age comparisons to mine would be intresting.
> 
> You keeping well Jeff?


 
I can bring the cali king again, if Adam / April don't mind?

He did get a bit ignored last time (despite winning the 1st prize in the voting!), as everyone seemed to like the burm, or were fascinated by the tarantula.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

It was good to see several of you at Kidderminster. Sorry we didn't get chance to speak to everyone, though. We were keen to have a look round and then realised you'd all gone!

I bought a Royal (and Mel seems quite taken with him!).


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> I bought a Royal (and Mel seems quite taken with him!).



As Purple D would say, Welcome to the "Dark side"
:whistling2:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Benji-le3 said:


> As Purple D would say, Welcome to the "Dark side"
> :whistling2:


I don't understand the whole morph thing, but I do like Royals. The "Dark side" it is, then!


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> I don't understand the whole morph thing, but I do like Royals. The "Dark side" it is, then!




This will soon change lol :whistling2:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Benji-le3 said:


> This will soon change lol :whistling2:


I don't think so. I prefer the looks of normals anyway - and since I don't want to breed them, there's no real incentive to go into the whole morph scene.

If I was going to choose a species to breed, at the moment it would be kingsnakes. Maybe I will do so one day.


----------



## Ann W (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm with you Jeffers, i like royals and love some 'pretty' morphs but if im honest i get lost with it all, i'm quite happy with my Norman the normal, lol, will leave Lee to the rest :blush:


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

These threads really do get lost in this section :devil:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Benji-le3 said:


> These threads really do get lost in this section :devil:


I agree. It's Ok when you know it's here and look out for it, but that doesn't suit everybody. It's not going to help newcomers to spot the meeting, which is the real downside.

I don't think much can be done about it.


----------



## adam1969 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> I agree. It's Ok when you know it's here and look out for it, but that doesn't suit everybody. It's not going to help newcomers to spot the meeting, which is the real downside.
> 
> I don't think much can be done about it.


This is where the powers that be say a meeting thread should be posted so this is where we will have to get used to it being put , Hence the links at the bottom of mine, Aprils and Martins signitures and also to try to make it easier we will be adding it as a post to the previous months meeting thread that way hoping that everyone marks the meeting thread in their subscribed threads and gets the message advising of a new post .
Sorry dont really like it myself either but we don't want to get moaned at for posting in the wrong place again.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

adam1969 said:


> This is where the powers that be say a meeting thread should be posted so this is where we will have to get used to it being put , Hence the links at the bottom of mine, Aprils and Martins signitures and also to try to make it easier we will be adding it as a post to the previous months meeting thread that way hoping that everyone marks the meeting thread in their subscribed threads and gets the message advising of a new post .
> Sorry dont really like it myself either but we don't want to get moaned at for posting in the wrong place again.


What Adam said.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

adam1969 said:


> This is where the powers that be say a meeting thread should be posted so this is where we will have to get used to it being put , Hence the links at the bottom of mine, Aprils and Martins signitures and also to try to make it easier we will be adding it as a post to the previous months meeting thread that way hoping that everyone marks the meeting thread in their subscribed threads and gets the message advising of a new post .
> Sorry dont really like it myself either but we don't want to get moaned at for posting in the wrong place again.


I hope this didn't come across as critical of either you or April. The reason I said that I didn't think much could be done about it is because I knew that you had tried before.

I know neither of you like it any more than the rest of us.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I've added the link to my signature as well.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Booked in so far:

Adam1969: Amazon Tree Boa's and Russian ratsnake (Pantheera)
Mrs multicorn: Martz
Benlambert: Hypo BCI
Benji: hatchling frillie. Congrats mate!

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969 or April Taylor asap to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

Cheers April :2thumb:


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

me and lucy will be coming and will bring the hatchling leopard gecko if that's ok?if there's space Jeff Lucy would quite like to see Lily again! :2thumb:


----------



## adam1969 (Jul 15, 2008)

Booked in so far:

Adam1969: Amazon Tree Boa's and Russian ratsnake (Pantheera)
Mrs multicorn: Martz
Benlambert: Hypo BCI
Benji: hatchling frillie. Congrats mate!
Jeffers3: BCI (Lily)

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn ASAP to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Booked in so far:

Adam1969: Amazon Tree Boa's and Russian ratsnake (Pantheera)
Mrs multicorn: Martz
Benlambert: Hypo BCI
Benji: hatchling frillie. Congrats mate!
Jeffers3: BCI (Lily)
Adwraith:hatchling leopard gecko. Congrats to you too

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn ASAP to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:


----------



## Ronster (Nov 21, 2011)

Jeffers3, erm can you please bring Mr Sirius again?? He's just lovely!!

What's the theme for the evening by the way?? Might have missed it...

See you all Sat evening :2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Ronster said:


> Jeffers3, erm can you please bring Mr Sirius again?? He's just lovely!!
> 
> What's the theme for the evening by the way?? Might have missed it...
> 
> See you all Sat evening :2thumb:


Boas. So if I'm right in my guess that sirius is his burm then no, not this time.


----------



## Ann W (Apr 18, 2012)

looking good for us to be there, see you saturday x


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

Really looking forward 2 saturdays meet. We have a babysitter so we will both be there. It's my turn to drive tho grrr. 
I'm thinking of arranging a day out to crocodiles of the world sometime soon, if anyone's intrested please get in touch. :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Ronster said:


> Jeffers3, erm can you please bring Mr Sirius again?? He's just lovely!!
> 
> What's the theme for the evening by the way?? Might have missed it...
> 
> See you all Sat evening :2thumb:


I'm bringing my boa, Lily. You might need to fight Lucy off to get to her, though! :lol2:


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

Won't be at this one,but i may see some of you at york at the end of month:2thumb:


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

hope every one got home safe! Thanks for one of the funniest meets in a long time :no1:


----------



## multicorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello everyone definitely a very amusing night!!! Here are the rosette winners this month.

3rd place Jeffers with his Boa. .... Nice snake!! 










2nd place Adam and Charlotte with their Russian ratsnake... beautiful!!










Aaannnndddd 1st place goes to Lucy and Adam with their first hatched leopard gecko 'baby'
Absolutely stunning!!!! 










Thank you to everyone that came, see you all next meeting 

Martin, April and Adam


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I see Adam, Adam and myself were overlooked in favour of more aesthetically pleasing prize winner holders! :lol2:

Pantheera is stunning. Can I be first in the queue if there are any offspring available?


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

Benji-le3 said:


> Thanks for one of the funniest meets in a long time :no1:


yep i agree- Linda should definitely come along more often!! :2thumb: 



Jeffers3 said:


> I see Adam, Adam and myself were overlooked in favour of more aesthetically pleasing prize winner holders! :lol2:


hmm i didn't notice this at the time but so it would seem....

"baby gecko" is looking much better now will upload a photo of it now its shed when i get round to it


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

adwraith said:


> yep i agree- Linda should definitely come along more often!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> hmm i didn't notice this at the time but so it would seem....
> ...


 
It was, indeed, a good meeting. Less people than normal - but that doesn't matter when it's good fun like that.

Look forward to the photo.:no1:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Great meet, Linda had me in stitches. By far the funniest comment was proceeded by "I'm drunk so I can say this now . . ." But she did also heckle two lads outside the pub as we were leaving, telling then they were wusses for thinking that a corn snake bite hurt. They looked so put out! 

I was honoured to hold Adam and Charlottes Russian rat for her Rosette photo and think my nail polish looks very pretty against the black :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> I was honoured to hold Adam and Charlottes Russian rat for her Rosette photo and think my nail polish looks very pretty against the black :2thumb:


That is so "girlie"! :lol2:


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

No my favourite quote would of had to have been "Don't worry there's no jiggery pokery, but the windows were wide open and then martin said ...." and we'll leave the rest out :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> That is so "girlie"! :lol2:


Hello, I AM a girl.:lol2:


----------



## multicorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Jeffers3 said:


> I see Adam, Adam and myself were overlooked in favour of more aesthetically pleasing prize winner holders! :lol2:
> 
> Pantheera is stunning. Can I be first in the queue if there are any offspring available?


Well all I can say about that is I was considering the lighting and background to bring the best out of your reptiles. If Adam, Adam and you had chosen more colourful outfits and had manicured hands then you would have been on the photo..!!! :2thumb:


----------



## multicorn (Feb 2, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Great meet, Linda had me in stitches. By far the funniest comment was proceeded by "I'm drunk so I can say this now . . ." But she did also heckle two lads outside the pub as we were leaving, telling then they were wusses for thinking that a corn snake bite hurt. They looked so put out!
> 
> I was honoured to hold Adam and Charlottes Russian rat for her Rosette photo and think my nail polish looks very pretty against the black :2thumb:


Now thats what happens when I let her out of her viv... I really should cool her before bringing her!!! Hehehe... 

I thought your nail varnish was very co ordinated with your outfit!!!


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

As always good meet. 
Look forward to the next meeting. :2thumb:


----------



## Ann W (Apr 18, 2012)

Had a fab time, hope its not too long till i can make another one


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

said this on the night but boa nights generaly are more of a laugh than pythons 

too many royal people lol *cough* 

nope martin i think linda was fine as was had us all laughing at any rate 

ZZZzzzzZZZzzzzZZZZzzzzZZZZzzzZZZZzzzz....ZZZZ...ZZzzzzZZZzzzzzz...ZZZ:lol2:


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

as promised here is baby gecko:









it just shed on the wrong day for the meet think lucy was pretty gutted :lol2:


----------



## adam1969 (Jul 15, 2008)

Another great night definatly agree with all the comments and looking forward to the next one already....

The date for the next is ...
Saturday 15th sept 
Same time same place.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

adwraith said:


> as promised here is baby gecko:
> image
> 
> it just shed on the wrong day for the meet think lucy was pretty gutted :lol2:


Just shown the hubby, he thinks it looks excellent. Hm, how long before I end up with blooming crickets in the house. Grr


----------



## multicorn (Feb 2, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Just shown the hubby, he thinks it looks excellent. Hm, how long before I end up with blooming crickets in the house. Grr


I agree baby is stunning!!!! Great yellows 
Poor lucy aaaahhhh she needs another one!!!!!! 
Mmmmmmmm yes I asked that one!!!!! 

Last night I layed in bed relaxing to the bloody noise of a cricket.... I came down and it was taunting me from behind the freezer.....


----------



## adam1969 (Jul 15, 2008)

*next months meeting*

Hiya All here is the link to next month's thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...tile-meeting-15th-september.html#post10388001


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

April Taylor said:


> Just shown the hubby, he thinks it looks excellent. Hm, how long before I end up with blooming crickets in the house. Grr


I reckon I spent more time looking after the crickets than I did the lizards.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Revobuzz said:


> I reckon I spent more time looking after the crickets than I did the lizards.


Exactly. Horrible little critters! Shudder. If he gets a lizard he can maintain the crickets :bash:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Exactly. Horrible little critters! Shudder. If he gets a lizard he can maintain the crickets :bash:


That is so "girlie"!

(oh yes, as you reminded me.....):lol2:


----------

